# Temperaturen erfassen



## zotos (9 August 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte Temperaturen mittels Analogeingang (+/- 10V) erfassen. Die Anforderungen sind außer superbillig (privates Projekt) nicht besonders groß. Es sollen keine Extremwerte erfasst werden und die Linearität ist auch nicht super wichtig. (Es geht um die Außentemperatur)
Bis her habe ich (im Arbeitsumfeld) für Temperaturerfassungen immer PT100 und Vierdrahtmessumformer eingesetzt. Ich habe daran gedacht den Messumformer im Eigenbau nachzubilden. Meine Idee ein Operationsverstärker als Konstantstromquelle und ein PT100 oder PT1000 als Fühler an dem ich die Spannung messe.


----------



## MatMer (9 August 2004)

Hallo,
also ich nehme jetzt mal an das du dafür jetzt ne Schaltung oder sowas ähnliches suchst?
Also wir haben uns in der Schule länger mit nem PT100 beschäftigt. Dazu haben wir dann auch verschiedene Messschaltungen aufbauen müssen, allerdings haben wir dann immer Labview die Temperatur ermittelt.
Also wir haben dann immer ne Brücke genommen und dann das Signal an den OP geführt allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr so genau wie die Schaltung aussah und ob wir jetzt direkt auch ne Konstantstromquelle genutzt haben.
Wenn du sowas brauchst könnte ich mal gucken ob noch was in meinen Unterlagen finde da ich die Bücher schon alle abgeben mussten.
Sag bescheid falls du sowas brauchst dann gucke ich.


----------



## Ralf (9 August 2004)

Hi Zotos,

PT1000 wäre vermutlich geschickter, bei PT100 und 10V hättest Du ungefähr 1 Watt, mit dem Du den Temperaturfühler beheizt

Gruß

ralf


----------



## Kurt (9 August 2004)

Hallo,
wenn du auch basteln willst, dann ist da der LM35 super!
http://www.national.com/appinfo/tempsensors/products.html#analog

wenn du etwas mehr basteln willst, kannst du auch die LM7x er anschauen...

Gruß
Kurt


----------



## zotos (31 August 2004)

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich habe mich für eine dreileiter technik entschieden.
Siehe: http://www.lgut.uni-bremen.de/an-h/pt100/


----------



## Szaru&#347; (6 September 2004)

Hat jemand damit versuchen, die billige 1-wire Temperaturfühler van Dallas anzuschließen? Ich wollte auch ungefähr 20 Sensorn anschließen (Außentemperatur, Innentemperatur, Wassertempeeratur, usw.).

Hab' ich sogar die RS-485 zu 1-wire Adapter gefunden, bin ich aber nicht sicher, ob es wirklich mit S7-2xx funktioniert wird.


----------

